# What did you drive before you got your CC?



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

I think this would be interesting to see what people had before they got the lovely CC 
I had this which i miss alot.











































_Modified by BORA RSI at 11:56 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*









Not a good pic but all I can find










_Modified by Veedubin02 at 7:06 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

I drove a 2005 Black GMC Canyon and still drive a 1983 Silver BMW 6 Series


----------



## jimntjames (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Love that goat!


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (BORA RSI)*

Here is my old car:
2006 Scion tC

Kind of Ironic I went from a tC to a CC right???


----------



## CamboCoupe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (BORA RSI)*

2007 Touareg








2006 GLI

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









2002 Passat Variant








Vdub lub! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (G-ReaL)*

Miss the power. Don't miss the trips to the dealer for warranty work.


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (portlandmchorse)*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com...m.jpg


----------



## portlandmchorse (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (portlandmchorse)*

I may get this right one of these times.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

LOL, you dumped a 3 series coupe for CC?! Oh the humanity!! WHY?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Dude you can edit your post you don't have to create a new one. You can also go and delete the bad posts.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

06 Passat 2.0t


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (portlandmchorse)*

2008 R32








And before that:
91 Jetta, 01 Golf, 06 Passat


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## TB2211 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (BORA RSI)*

2004 Nissan Maxima


----------



## stan229 (Sep 14, 2009)

07 Honda Accord Coupe LX


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (stan229)*

Got a couple....
My 06 FSI








The good ole S4
















My first Audi...








My favorite car I had...
















The beastly Motoren Technik Mayer Stage 3 










_Modified by bhvrdr at 7:50 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh gee, my list is long and storied... 
2008 R32
2008 Wolfsburg Jetta
2007 Ford Focus (hey gas was expensive)
2006 Nissan Titan
2004 Ford Escape
2004 Pontiac GTO
2002 Lincoln LS
2004 Cobra (600HP MONSTER)
2004 SRT4
2002 Lincoln LS
2002 Roush Stage 3 Mustang (400HP not bad)
2003 Mustang GT
2001 Mustang GT
There was a 90'ish Caddy in there somewhere (got a great deal, good DD while the Cobra rested) and probably one or two others I forgot...
Those were just what I drove mostly the Wife had a Taurus, Navigator, Lincoln LS, Mustang, Jaguar, Saab, Ford Edge (current ride)
That's just back to 2001, the list gets longer before that. Oh are we including motorcycles too?








I've had about 10 of those over the past few years too... Somewhere on another forum I had put down every vehicle I had since I was 15, the list was very very very long










_Modified by PhantomX2K at 8:08 PM 11-3-2009_


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: (PhantomX2K)*

This was the previous ride...


----------



## tonyny (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (BORA RSI)*
























I like cars. 


_Modified by tonyny at 4:56 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## Mad_Max (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhvrdr* »_

My favorite car I had...

















_Modified by bhvrdr at 7:50 PM 11-3-2009_


Hey Mike.
I have seen this one at DonJacobs, VW service department parking lot couple of weeks ago, when I was picking up oil for my TDI. I thought it looked like yours. Now I'm positive that was your old car, still looked really nice.
Max


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

1999 Mercedes C280


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

99 Passat wagon
87 Jetta
70 Lincoln Mark III
87 GMC Jimmy
87 S-10


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (PhantomX2K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhantomX2K* »_Oh gee, my list is long and storied... 
2008 R32
2008 Wolfsburg Jetta
2007 Ford Focus (hey gas was expensive)
2006 Nissan Titan
2004 Ford Escape
2004 Pontiac GTO
2002 Lincoln LS
2004 Cobra (600HP MONSTER)
2004 SRT4
2002 Lincoln LS
2002 Roush Stage 3 Mustang (400HP not bad)
2003 Mustang GT
2001 Mustang GT
There was a 90'ish Caddy in there somewhere (got a great deal, good DD while the Cobra rested) and probably one or two others I forgot...
Those were just what I drove mostly the Wife had a Taurus, Navigator, Lincoln LS, Mustang, Jaguar, Saab, Ford Edge (current ride)
That's just back to 2001, the list gets longer before that. Oh are we including motorcycles too?







I've had about 10 of those over the past few years too... Somewhere on another forum I had put down every vehicle I had since I was 15, the list was very very very long









_Modified by PhantomX2K at 8:08 PM 11-3-2009_

Oh brother, we are way too similar:
06 BMW X5 4.4i
06 G35 coupe
04 Jag S-Type R (400hp, but did not feel like it)
03 350z
02 Lincoln LS
02 Excursion
01 Explorer Sportrac
01 Wrangler
And along the way, the wife has had a BMW Z4 (current ride), Solstice GXP, Solstice (before the GXP came out), Jag X-Type, Altima 3.5 SE. Of course, since we live in a 100-yr old home in the Dallas historic district we are stuck with a long driveway and single porte-cochere instead of a garage - so his/hers gets really jumbled and it is more of the "take whichever one is in back when you leave".
Not as long a list as yours, but I also limited it to only going back to 2001. We were also up to 5 motorcycles AT ONE TIME last fall, but have whittled it down to just 3 now...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

2008 Refelx Silver Passat Lux 2.0T


----------



## GLi44 (Oct 31, 2007)

I miss her. but I just had to have a CC.


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (GLi44)*









3.6L V6, sport tuned suspension... pretty fast and fun to drive. And it ran on regular gas!


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (deville)*

Nice Riv on your website. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l3VEl (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (bigmikeo)*


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (BORA RSI)*

2009 Jetta 2.5 Wagon for 6 months and before that I had a 2008 Audi A3 S-Line for a year.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (spencerjw)*

71 super beetle
1998 Jetta
G60 Corrado Blue
1998 GTI Black
G60 Corrado Orange
1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee
2000 Jetta GLI
2001 Passat Blue
2002 GTI 
2003 GTI
2004 Audi A4
2005 Passat Black
2006 GTI Black
2007 Audi A4 Silver
2008 Passat Black
Current (me & wifey) : 2009 CC 4motion & 2009 Audi A4 Quattro


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (spencerjw)*

oldest to newest in the past 10 years: 
me:
1995 nissan 200sx se-r
2001 jetta wolfsburg 1.8t
2004 jeep liberty
2004 jetta gli vr6
2009 cc vr6
wife:
1998 jeep wrangler
2001 volvo s40
2003 jeep wrangler
2001 honda civic lx
2004 vw beetle
2006 jeep liberty


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (spencerjw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spencerjw* »_2009 Jetta 2.5 Wagon for 6 months and before that I had a 2008 Audi A3 S-Line for a year.

OK, I can understand trading a car after a couple of years (I am happy to make it 3 myself), but 6 months and one year? Were they bad cars, or do you just get bored? Seems like a very expensive proposition!


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (bigmikeo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigmikeo* »_Nice Riv on your website. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

'64
425 (that's 7 litres for you europeans) engine
340 HP
465 ft lbs torque
much fun


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

This was my last ride....... before that had some Audi's and Dodge..........


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (deville)*

Way back when I had two friends with them, one had a green on red 65, the other had a blue on white 69. I was jealous!


----------



## prpltrck77 (May 24, 2008)

My old gas whore:








Before that:


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

I had a Passat B6


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (BORA RSI)*









'06 Phaeton(Still have the 22" wheels for sale???!! Anybody interested? Cheap,cheap) and '05 MBenz CLK55......and now CC and '09 Audi A4










_Modified by adibaiz at 3:35 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (adibaiz)*

One more picture.


----------



## DKRanger22 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice whips! I can't say that a CC and an A4 is an upgrade from that duo! Hard to beat a Phaeton, and the M.B. is pretty nice too. Regardless, both the C.C. and A4 are nice rides, and probably a heck of a lot cheaper to drive and maintain (long term)


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (DKRanger22)*

S$$t...definitely not an upgrade!!!
Had to down grade...my business took a dump...but i'm stiil greatfull...it good be a lot worse.


----------



## DKRanger22 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (adibaiz)*

Sorry to hear, but I think everyone is in the same boat (haven't heard of anyone who is doing better financially this year than last year. However, having a new C.C. and A4.... business can't be that bad


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

06 H3



It was a great truck, I miss it.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (BORA RSI)*

sold the a3 for it:
















before that was my 20th:
















before that, my b6:


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (deville)*

traded in my 06 mazdaspeed six to come back to the vw family and did it in style - got a 2010 CC sport - not as fast but way classier


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (2.0TurboA3)*

2004 Dodge Neon SXT 
LOLOLOLOL!!!
I think I got an upgrade!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (flypaper89)*

Sold the Touareg!


----------



## Vierzwanzig (May 27, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (WazzuPassat)*

07 FJ cruiser.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

A LOT of downgrades in here. Is the economy really hitting you guys that hard? Someone got rid of 996/997 carrera cab for a VW? What? A few 3-series including E46 M3, CLK55 AMG, S60R, G35 coupe, S-Type R, STI, Evo. Those are some nice cars. 
I love the CC but would prefer all but the STI and Evo (too hardcore and unrefined for me) 
Tough break guys. I WILL maintain a trend of having every new car nicer than its replacement. If not, I will not buy it.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ this fool


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_A LOT of downgrades in here. Is the economy really hitting you guys that hard? Someone got rid of 996/997 carrera cab for a VW? What? A few 3-series including E46 M3, CLK55 AMG, S60R, G35 coupe, S-Type R, STI, Evo. Those are some nice cars. 
I love the CC but would prefer all but the STI and Evo (too hardcore and unrefined for me) 
Tough break guys. I WILL maintain a trend of having every new car nicer than its replacement. If not, I will not buy it.

Maybe some people went over the top on some rides and "got it out of their system"
I had a H3, loved it, but would never do it again for various reasons beyond the financial - I'm sure a lot of people feel the same way.
Not everybody puts the same emphasis on things or is at the same point in their lives. They've achieved things (read: bought) you're still only hoping to


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I wasn't knocking anyone for it. 
At 24 I am ok with not being able to buy but lease a $30,000 car. Especially if it allows me to BUY my motorcycle too. No problem. 
What I thought was interesting was people coming from $40k, $50k, even $80k cars (Carerra Cab) to a $35K Volkswagen.
I look at things in relativity and that would be like me going from my $26k GTI to a $11k car. I could NEVER do that.
I was really just being observant and also illustrating the quality of vehicle that is the CC. If you can be ok with going from an E46 M3 or Carrera Cab to a CC, then the CC must be a nice car. 
Also, not to be mean, but H3's and Hummer for that matter is awful. They are unreliable, gas hogs, that are only designed for going off road. The H3 was INTENTIONALLY marketed to women as the H2 alternative. Vivaca Fox was the spokesperson at their launch.


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

some people buy a car just because of the fact they like it................. I can be driving a car thats worth 60K and buy a nother car that is 40K becasue that is the car I like at the point in time....... might have nothing to do with money....... the price of the car does not mean anything..... if the car i like is 10K thats what im buying


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (chacho_25)*

Most recently I had a 2005.5 A4 2.0T. I traded it for the CC. 
















Previously, I had a 2004 S4 (kind of a let-down experience)








And, the best car I ever owned, a 2001 S4. Rock solid and bullet-proof for 100,000 miles--stage 1+ and lots of track time. I wish i could have it back.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_I wasn't knocking anyone for it. 
At 24 I am ok with not being able to buy but lease a $30,000 car. Especially if it allows me to BUY my motorcycle too. No problem. 
What I thought was interesting was people coming from $40k, $50k, even $80k cars (Carerra Cab) to a $35K Volkswagen.
I look at things in relativity and that would be like me going from my $26k GTI to a $11k car. I could NEVER do that.
I was really just being observant and also illustrating the quality of vehicle that is the CC. If you can be ok with going from an E46 M3 or Carrera Cab to a CC, then the CC must be a nice car. 
Also, not to be mean, but H3's and Hummer for that matter is awful. They are unreliable, gas hogs, that are only designed for going off road. The H3 was INTENTIONALLY marketed to women as the H2 alternative. Vivaca Fox was the spokesperson at their launch.

lol, call yourself observant all you want - seems like the only person that is griping about "having to downgrade" to a CC is you... and the kicker is that it would be an upgrade for you and you're not even driving one.
Chacho got it right








You also are smart enough to know that quoting stickers means dick - just because a 996 cab stickered for 90 back in 2000, doesn't mean **** because I can buy one tomorrow for under 30k.
You missed the mark on the H3 analysis. I'm a young male (going to be your age pretty soon) and I wasn't in a position to lease a 60k H2, but I couldn't find a better vehicle that could beat the lease deal I got on my H3 that stickered at 34k. I put my H3 through its paces and it never missed a beat. It was marketed as I don't care what, but it was a good vehicle and it served its purpose well for me. And I'll let you in on a little secret, driving a gas hog doesn't matter if you can comfortably afford the gas








Oh, and if you're going to call somebody going from a 40k car to a 35k car a downgrade, don't say you're leasing a 30k car when your car stickered at 26k. You come off incompetent when you contradict yourself










_Modified by MBH at 8:46 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

Lots of sick cars on here.
Here is VIP styled Q45 and what it looked like over the years
2007 summer








































winter 07
































spring 08
















summer 08
























































New look for this car comming in the late spring of 2010. For more pics and build up pics click on the myspace or find me on vipstylecars.com. Im a supermod on there.
I can't wait to get busy on the CC


----------



## tonyny (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_A LOT of downgrades in here. Is the economy really hitting you guys that hard? Someone got rid of 996/997 carrera cab for a VW? What? A few 3-series including E46 M3, CLK55 AMG, S60R, G35 coupe, S-Type R, STI, Evo. Those are some nice cars. 
I love the CC but would prefer all but the STI and Evo (too hardcore and unrefined for me) 
Tough break guys. I WILL maintain a trend of having every new car nicer than its replacement. If not, I will not buy it.

Perhaps I little bit of over simplifying. I am the guy who had the M3, S60R and Nismo plus several other nice cars not posted. The CC is a great car regardless on budget situations. For me it’s about change (at least once per year) and sometimes when you are married with children, other financial priorities bump up against your own car budget --such as buying a larger house, paying your child’s university tuition, buying your spouse and child a new car. Tough break? No - needing to spend on other things besides me and still get a cool new car - yep. 
Best, 
Tony


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_ 










































you must be really rich or have friends in all the right places







That Q45 came out insane! Props to you! Even though that front end looks kinda droopy, the quality of the work and the rest of the car make up for it










_Modified by [email protected] at 2:23 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you must be really rich or have friends in all the right places







That Q45 came out insane! Props to you! Even though that front end looks kinds droopy, the quality of the work and the rest of the car make up for it









Thanks. I am far from rich though. I just love modifying cars. 
As for the front end, I did not want to replicate a Bentley Flying Spur, I wanted to create my own unique ride. The car is difficult to capture in pics sort of like the CLS and even the CC. You need to see it in person to appreciate it. The car was carefully planned out to work with the body lines front to rear and used parts from 6 different cars.
The "droppy" effect is now popular with automakers. Think Maserati Quattroporte, 2010 Jaguar XJ, 2010 BMW 750, etc. Even Bentley released a concept model with the "droppy" effect and the headlights angled like mine. I am not going to say they copied off of me since it was released a year later but I was flattered to know that I was on the same page with something Bentley would later consider making for their flagship model


----------



## Novitec (Nov 14, 2009)

Everything below plus an 08 Legacy GT.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Novitec)*

how was the Legacy GT? Those are pretty nice cars


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_
- 2004 Mustang Cobra


HELL YES!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got any pictures? What all did you do to it?
here's my baby!!


----------



## tonyny (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (BORA RSI)*

My other cars since 2005























.


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (tonyny)*


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

2007 Legacy 2.5i Limited. (CC is for the wife)


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

Getting ready to put this up for sale. Time for something different. Listing at 22 but will take 20.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (deville)*

found some old pics of some of past rides:
My orange G60 Rado:








Blue G60 Rado:








My GTI: 








Blue Passat:








Black Passat:








Jeep Grand Cherokee:








Jetta totaled by a cop:








A4 current:








CC Current: 










_Modified by PhatazzMkIVJetta at 11:17 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

My 2001 Bullitt I sold a few months ago. I loved it, but it was just time to let it go. 
Here it is with the polished CCW Classics..








..and with True Forged Chicanes..








..even swapped in an '04 Cobra IRS with polished catback..


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i miss this car more than anything! i had put so much time and money into her.....








































i wish i had more pics...but the car was like this for a week before it got mauled by a deer resulting in 12K worth of damage...


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (Sevarg)*

I wouldn't be able to sleep at night knowing the exhaust was dirty


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: (bigmikeo)*

Thankfully, it wasn't my daily driver. The exhaust was actually pretty easy to keep clean. I still have my old daily driver, a '99 SVT Contour...which is collecting dust because no one wants to buy it and I needed to sell it, like.. 2 months ago.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

*I still have my weekend Toy*

Here is my weekend Toy- This is one I will never get rid of.......


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: I still have my weekend Toy (GERMANCARMAN)*

Other cars I have had-
2007 Mustang Shelby pictured above (Still Have)
2007 Honda Accord- Traded in for the CC
2008 Honda Odyssey Touring (Current kid hauler and great at it)
2005 Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer (Prior kid hauler, loved it, but the Odyssey is so much better at the kid hauling part)
2006 A4 Quattro 2.0T
2004 Jeep Rubicon (Gas Hog like no other)
2003 VW GTI 20th Anniversary (The 2.0 is so much better than the 1.8)
2002 VW Jetta GLI (Had the VR6, main reason I got the VR6, loved that engine)
1998 BMW M3 Cabrio
1992 Saab 9000 Turbo (Car was fast, back when GM did not ruin Saab)
1988 Porsche 911 Carrera (Wish I still had this, it was unreal, I would buy it back today if I could find it)
1992 Mazda Miata (One of the most fun and reliable cars ever owned)
1991 Ford Escort (140k of trouble free miles, not one issue)
1987 Ford Escort GT
1970 Nova (High School Ride)
I think I got them all, if I lived down south I would more than likely would have another Porsche instead of the CC, but I need AWD up here.


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_i miss this car more than anything! i had put so much time and money into her.....








































i wish i had more pics...but the car was like this for a week before it got mauled by a deer resulting in 12K worth of damage...

Love your car crazywayne http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goatman1 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Cars I have had/Still have*

Other Cars I had: Still Have
2008 Subaru Outback (traded for the CC) 2010 Dodge Challenger RT
2007 Subaru Legacy 
2005 Dodge Magnum
2002 Chrysler 300M
2000 Olds Intrigue
1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee 
1996 Dodge Intrepid
1993 Dodge Intrepid
1989 Mitsubishi Gallant
1986 Plymouth Sundance
1984 Plymouth Sundance
1980 Nissan Sentra
1974 Datsun B210 
1972 Pontiac Catalina


_Modified by goatman1 at 11:16 AM 1-3-2010_


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Sevarg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sevarg* »_Thankfully, it wasn't my daily driver. The exhaust was actually pretty easy to keep clean. I still have my old daily driver, a '99 SVT Contour...which is collecting dust because no one wants to buy it and I needed to sell it, like.. 2 months ago. 

How much? Are the cats clogged? LMK...


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_i miss this car more than anything! i had put so much time and money into her.....
i wish i had more pics...but the car was like this for a week before it got mauled by a deer resulting in 12K worth of damage...

So THAT's what happened to her? I was wondering why you were floating
around in the CC forum... sorry to hear that. I only WISH my GLI got mauled
by a deer. It was a complete POS.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LeBlanc.)*

Nice mustangs. I just sold my 86 SVO--it will pay for a chunk of tuition for my MBA.


----------



## fromfltoga (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (BORA RSI)*


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (fromfltoga)*

List of cars from newest to oldest
2009 Jetta Sportwagen
2007 Jetta GLI
2006 Nissan Pathfinder SE
2006 Chevrolet Corvette
2003 Audi A4 1.8T
2001 Jetta VR6
1987 Chevrolet Iroc-z


----------



## LordMythic (May 1, 2000)

*Re: What did you drive before you got your CC? (juvefan20)*

In the last decade (well from 99)
New
2007 GTI DSG (traded in for CC)
2006 Mustang GT
2006 Subaru WRX wagon
2005 350Z
2003 Lancer Evolution
2003 Pathfinder
2001 GTI 1.8t
2000 Audi S4
used
1997 GTI VR6
1985 Corolla AE86 Hatch
1992 Nissan NX2000 (sr20det swap)
1987 Transam 
1977 Mazda RX-3 wagon

_Modified by LordMythic at 8:36 AM 1-5-2010_


_Modified by LordMythic at 8:36 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (Sevarg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sevarg* »_My 2001 Bullitt I sold a few months ago. I loved it, but it was just time to let it go. 
Here it is with the polished CCW Classics..


Welcome Graves! Small world - I post as VelociTT on SVTP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Loved your bullitt, sad to see it go, but excited to see what you do with your CC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

skyline, were you my biggest supporter and again like always, i thank you. i got to drive a GLI a couple times not too long ago...i miss the rawness the GLI has compared to the CC...the CC is nice, but something about the GLI...damn i miss her...

_Quote, originally posted by *LeBlanc.* »_
So THAT's what happened to her? I was wondering why you were floating
around in the CC forum... sorry to hear that. I only WISH my GLI got mauled
by a deer. It was a complete POS.

and yep, just 10 days after H20 of 08. i had JUST got those wheels too...12K worth of damage. i can post up the link of the aftermath if ya want....
one more shot...










_Modified by crazywayne311 at 3:43 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## ntoulis13 (Jan 7, 2010)

Had a 2008 SAAB 93 AERO. Had to trade it in because it was a lemon...


----------



## CCULATR (Oct 30, 2005)

1997 Ford Ranger
2001 Ford F-150
1997 Trans-Am








2002 Ford Lightning








1987 GrandNational
2001 Camaro








2006 Mustang GT








Looking for another race car now that I am in the CC...thingking about picking up another 87 Grand National


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

Love your front licence plate crazywayne311 !!!


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

My last ride was a 2004 Ford Explorer 4 X 4 V8.
Talk about a change in vehicle!!


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (robrobsen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robrobsen* »_Love your front licence plate crazywayne311 !!! 

ha ha thanks man!


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*









2002, almost had it for 8 years, time to move on up...


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (UMJonny)*

I had a 07 vw eos, i had it for 3 yrs was a ok car. It had its problems but was worth the grief, because of having the convertible.
It was too small, basically no back seat, and i have the slk conv. now so really didn't need two


----------



## mtdoragary (Jan 8, 2010)

STARTING IN 1957:
47 Chevvy
50 Ford
51 Crosley
49 Chev ragtop
51 Caddy ragtop
58 Vauxhall
58 TR3
55 MG-TF with 327-375 fuelie
64 Skylark convertible
58 Chevvy 348
57 Chevvy convertible
58 VW
64 Karman Ghia
62 VW sunroof
63 VW
65 VW notchback
68 VW squareback
68 VW auto stick
69 VW auto stick
63 Corvair
66 Corvair 140hp
63 Corvair Spyder,
59 VW pickup
62 Porsche 356B Roadster with Corvair 140
70 Porsche 914
72 Porsche 914
73 Porsche 914-6 (conversion)
68 Porsche 911-L
66 Porsche 912
69 VW pickup
72 Pinto Wagon
73 VW camper
70 VW 411
69 VW van
78 VW camper
53 MG-TD
66 Sunbeam Tiger
74 Civic
76 Civic 5 speed
77 Accord
68 Wagonner
74 Toyota pickup
82 Subaru 4WD wagon
73 Mazda RX3
74 Caddy 472
89 Mazda 929
91 Buick Park Avenue
86 GMC 3500 diesel
89 Dodge 3500 Cummins
95 Dodge 3500 Cummins 5 speed
78 Corvette TPI
70 Corvette 454 4 speed convertible
03 Dodge 3500 4WD crew cab Cummins
01 Tundra Limited 4WD
96 Mazda Miata M
02 Mazda Miata
04 VW New Beetle convertible
89 Ford F350 bucket truck
I probably forgot a few.
Presently for sale are the Beetle convertible and the Tundra, a few motorcycles and a few boats

_Modified by mtdoragary at 12:35 PM 1-9-2010_

_Modified by mtdoragary at 12:38 PM 1-9-2010_

_Modified by mtdoragary at 12:39 PM 1-9-2010_


_Modified by mtdoragary at 12:46 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

PhantomX2K said:


> Oh gee, my list is long and storied...
> 2008 R32
> 2008 Wolfsburg Jetta
> 2007 Ford Focus (hey gas was expensive)
> ...


Wow dude impressive! 


I was driving a 2006 Trailblazer SS and have had my 2001 wolfsburg 1.8t jetta since 2003 (heavily modified for road racing)


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

2004.5 Tornado Red GLI... miss her, sold her in april to a lucky man named John. He also owned a 91 GLI - beautiful car as well, just an older version.

he sends me updates so i can buy her back one day


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

1995 Oldsmobile Cutlass Ciera. 3.4L V6 (SOLD)















2006 VW Passat 2.0T GIAC Tuned. Clear corners, amber tails. (SOLD)












2009 Masi Fixed LTD Track Bike (Daily Driver)














2009 VW CC VR6 Sport w/ Tech pkg & Nav (Daily Driver)


----------



## ncarvain (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a 2000 Lincoln LS (3 pedals), loved that car.. then had this beast... 2005 C6 A6 4.2L this thing was a monster, the engine was great, but the car had too many issues and was draining the bank account.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Doesnt matter how much money i have,i would own/drive a VAG.I would probably try a diff brand,but VAG is a must.The older the better.
Ive been lucky to own almost all VAG models(watercooled).I need to get some pics but heres the list since ive bought my first car.
-98 status
-00 jetta
-91 gli 16v
-91 ABA Jetta
-06 Jetta
currently own
-'81 rabbit diesel
-'81 caddy diesel
-'96 B4 VR
-'10 Jetta(wife)
-'10 CC

Hopefully i get to own 1.8t and a tdi very soon.Maybe sometimes down the road S4.who knows


----------



## dsn112 (Jun 18, 2010)

09 GTI


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

1980 Jetta GLS
198? VW Quantum
1980 Volvo 240 Turbo
1985 Volvo 740 Turbo
1999 Passat B5
2002 Passat B5.5








2005 BMW 545i









Really miss that Passat the most though......


----------



## DJbuddyPL (Sep 1, 2009)

96 GTI 
99 Concorde with E350 swap
05 Altima SL
07 Accord K24
09 CC


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

86 Jetta TDI
93 Fox
95 Jetta
98 1.8T Passat (totalled at 186K)
10 CC 2.0T


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

1990 Toyota Celica (donated to charity)

1998 VW Passat 1.8T 

1997 Audi A4 Quattro 

1997 BMW 318i 

1998 Mitsubishi Diamante (bought and sold within a couple of months and used only to haul my ass and a few of my belongings cross country from New York to Cali)

2007 Infiniti G35x (might rival the CC as my favorite car on this list)

2003 VW Passat 1.8T

2003 Audi A4 1.8T Cabriolet
...
and I saved the best for last
...
2010 VW CC Sport w/ R-Line Package (now my only ride)


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

> Really miss that Passat the most though......


Ditto.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

1989 Ford Mustang 4cyl. (Purchased for $600, dropped like 4k into it)

2002 Ford Expedition (hand me down)

2004 Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi (Heavily modded & Dearly missed. Her name was Sofia  )

2007 Cadillac Escalade EXT (stock)

2008 Toyota Tacoma TRD (stock)

2008 Infiniti G35s (stock and alot of fun)

2005 Dodge Ram 1500 4.7 (Simultaneous with the G35s)

2010 VW CC Sport (Gold Coast Edition as the dealer calls it)


----------



## DomozitoLK (Jan 17, 2001)

Back in VWs again after 6+ years with my 2004 Subaru Impreza WRX. My other VWs were: 1956 Oval, 1992 Corrado SLC (VR6), 1997 Cabrio. I love my new CC (though I'm still trying to get used to a much larger car)!

*2004 Subaru Impreza WRX - modified*














































--- the new car ---

*2010 Passat CC Sport*


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

MKV R32 #2488


----------



## Hammer.time (Apr 28, 2006)

Cars i have had and still have:

95 Mustang GT
01 BMW 323i
04 G35 Coupe turbo..... 334 rwhp
01 S2000 all bolt ons ....230 rwhp
07 Scion tC turbo...267 whp
93 Supra TT (still have, weekend toy) single turbo 525rwhp
09 Hummer H3 (still have, off road toy)
10 CC sport (daily driver)


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hammer.time said:


> Cars i have had and still have:
> 
> 95 Mustang GT
> 01 BMW 323i
> ...


pics of the Supra?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Its been some time and we have new members, so lets bring this back to the top


----------



## Heelfan71 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was once single and owned

93 300zx (my 2nd favorite)
93 Saleen SA-10
95 Mustang 
98 M3 (my favorite so far)
99 Saleen




Then I got married, got a dog, then a kid and I ended up with

2002 Dodge Ram
2003 Dodge Ram Quad Cab Hemi
2007 Silverado Crew Cab LTZ (vehicle I traded for my CC-Rline)

My gas bill just got cut in half. eace:


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

09 Dodge Ram Crew Cab 4x4










I probably would still have it if I hadn't moved and bought a house. Truck was too long to fit in my garage. Not to mention I had to travel more and needed something a little better on fuel mileage. I really missed it in the 18 inches of snow! The CC didn't quite have the same ground clearance. :laugh: Love my CC though!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

2003 M3 Hit by a drunk driver 
2006 Mustang GT Kenne Belle 
2007 Toyota Tacoma, 6" Procomp lift 35's other goodies.
2008 Toyota FJC, threw all the Taco goodies on plus way way more (Lived in SL,UT) Had issues sold it like it was for $$$.
2007 BMW 328i (Unreliable sold at 51xxx miles)
2008 BMW 335i (Insanely unreliable sold it at 49,956 miles aka warranty was ending)
Early, early 2010 Golf TDI 6MT (Minor annoying issues, like fuel cut-out, hesitation, high stall point, etc)
2011 GTI (Regret buying)
2011 Mustang Perf Pk.(Piece of ****ing ****)
2012 VW CC Sport 2.0T 6MT


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

2004 H2 Hummer w/110,000 miles


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

My R-Line replaced my daily driven Civic below:










My weekend/show car that is currently for sale:


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> My R-Line replaced my daily driven Civic below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice IS 300. Just got rid of one myself... was a great car for 10 years. Mine was completely stock and had 157,000 miles... never needed any repairs other than a couple of oxygen sensors. I do miss the inline 6 and the slick-shifting 5-speed manual, both of which reminded me of my dad's old Supra, and the faux-suede seats, which were very comfortable. Otherwise, I'm extremely happy with my new Lux Plus, however!

E


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great old rides!!

Here's my last steed. 2008.5 Mazdaspeed 3. This little thing was lots of fun. Couple of cheap bolt-on's and the front wheels had no interest in sticking to the pavement. Other than that, great handles and excellent exhaust note.










Before that:

1989 Mercedes 300SEL -- Like driving a couch, but slower.
2001 Ford Ranger -- Fun truck w/ peppy V6
1991 Chevy S10 Blazer -- War wagon
1993 Nissan Sentra SE -- First car!


----------



## tdub57 (Jul 15, 2010)

93 Bonneville SST before I knew any better
94 Infiniti j30t
98 Audi A4 2.8 Quattro
02 Nissan Maxima 
06 Scion xB 
10 VW CC Sport
12 VW CC Lux Ltd.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

96 Jetta (first car)
08 Camry LE
11 CC Lux Plus

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

1985 Ford Bronco
2007 VW Rabbit
1987 Porsche 944S
1986 Porsche 911
2008 VW R32
2007 Audi A4


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

evannole said:


> Nice IS 300. Just got rid of one myself... was a great car for 10 years. Mine was completely stock and had 157,000 miles... never needed any repairs other than a couple of oxygen sensors. I do miss the inline 6 and the slick-shifting 5-speed manual, both of which reminded me of my dad's old Supra, and the faux-suede seats, which were very comfortable. Otherwise, I'm extremely happy with my new Lux Plus, however!
> 
> E


Thanks man, yeah I too had mine since 2002, bought it new w/just a handful of miles. Currently selling her w/only 40k miles. If only I could put the 2JZ into a second gen IS. :laugh:


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful lexus IS! 
-

Mk2 GLI
Mk3 VR
And my recently sold Mk5, god I miss her. 







[/url]
IMG_5093 by doqfastlane, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
APHDR by doqfastlane, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Thanks man, yeah I too had mine since 2002, bought it new w/just a handful of miles. Currently selling her w/only 40k miles. If only I could put the 2JZ into a second gen IS. :laugh:


Yes, great engine. Loved the sound of it and the low end torque. I considered the second generation IS but couldn't get comfortable in the driver's seat. My head kept hitting the roof, right by the window/door, which seemed both uncomfortable and somewhat unsafe to me. Agree that it's a nice looking car, though, and I suspect I'm going to miss Japanese reliability.

Very happy with the CC so far, in any case! It is fun to drive and I love a lot of the gadgets that it came with. It's quite a head-turner as well - last night I came out of a restaurant and a family of four was circling it, saying, "Wow, what IS this?" Made me smile, for sure!


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

99 Passat V6

217K, Original Clutch

Not that I recommend this to anyone, but it was never aligned, changed plugs once !!

Still drove great and looked great inside and out.


----------



## kookers (Jul 2, 2011)

1966 Olds Cutlass
1980 VW Rabbit
1983 Honda Accord
1985 Honda Prelude
1987 Mazda RX-7
1991 Mazda Miata
1994 Mazda MX-6
1995 BMW 325is
2004 Mazda RX-8
1990 Mazda RX-7 Vert (still have)


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

1984 Subaru GL-10 - slow as hell but was great in the snow!

1989 Jeep Cherokee Limited - A new leak every day, but this thing would go anywhere

1995 Ford Probe GT - long list of JDM mods, faster than the 1995 Mustang GT, this car was probably 15 years too early for Ford.

1995 Toyota Camry - DD when I was in sales, back when Toyota made quality cars
2000 Nissan Maxima SE - not sure any manufacturer makes a better 6 cyl. Butter smooth all the way to 136K

2001 Toyota Sequoia - one word, TANK!

1993 Nissan 240sx Coupe - SR20DET (375rwhp). I will regret selling this car until the day I die:banghead: bought it with a blown engine and brought her back to life, then sold it to a kid who destroyed it within six months:facepalm:

CURRENT CARS:

2008 Mazda CX-9 (Mommy mobile) hands down the best driving crossover on the market

2009 VW CC VR6 4motion - jury is still out on this. Badly needs coil-overs, sway bar, and about 40 more HP


----------



## acadiancc (Jan 16, 2009)

From newest to oldest:

2011 Audi A3 Quattro
2009 Vw CC VR6 4 motion
2003 BMW 330xi
2001 BMW 325xi
1997 Audi A4 2.8 Quattro
1992 Infinit G20
1986 Audi 4000S
1982 Mazda RX-7
1982 Mazda GLC sport
1983 Renault Le Car Sport (very comfy seats!)

The Audi A3 is my favorite car, but I certainly miss the VR6 in the CC. Amazing power and reasonable fuel mileage!
The Infiniti G20 was the most reliable, the BMWs the smoothest!


----------



## [email protected] OLD (Feb 23, 2011)

That blue lagoon is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Hmmmm i feel that weve had a bunch of new members join so lets bump this and see what people are coming from. :beer:


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Came from this 07 9-3 131K 








to this 09 CC 66k :laugh: 

05 Grand Prix GTP Comp G totaled 71K 
05 G6 GT traded 26K 
01 300M totaled 33K


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse GT


----------



## Gorillapimp (Apr 29, 2013)

Chrysler 300.......did all the work myself.







Defiantly a boat.


----------



## ricosch (Sep 25, 2012)

PASSAT No 1 








PASSAT No 2 








PASSAT No 3


----------



## Piff CC (Mar 10, 2013)

from oldest to newest: 
* 
High School Cars* 
1985 Dodge Aries Wagon 
1988 Mitsubishi 
1989 Pontiac Firebird (i loved this car. fast as hell ) 
1996 Toyota Corolla (c/o '96 High School Graduation Gift ) 

*Adult Cars* 
2001 Mazda Millenia (first car that I purchased :thumbup 
2001 Pontiac Grand Prix SE 
2004 Mitsubishi Galant 
2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee (still own. wife's truck) 
2004 Nissan Sentra (still own. daily driver) 
2011 Volkswagen CC Sport (weekend ride/toy)


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Way too many to list....but in the past 10 years....
2002 Chevy S10
383 stroker w/400 turbo trans w/shift kit. Lowered on air.
(Cant find any photos)

2007 B6 Passat
H&R springs
And rockin reverse rake. 










Now 2012 Rline.
Coils and BLQs











Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

1996 Chevy Silverado 1500 with a built 350 big block. Sold  I loved that thing, and miss it everyday. The new owner wrecked it a couple months after he bought it. :banghead:
2004 Honda Civic Lx. The car that made me go Euro, and never turning back. Bought it as my commuter car, as the truck was too expensive to DD. Had the car for 4 months before it blew a head gasket. Fixed it, and sold it!
2001.5 (B5) Audi S4.
















The car that changed my life! (not sure if for better, or worst!)  Sold the truck to buy the CC, and a friend asked if I wanted to sell the S4 as well. Told him that I hadn't thought about it, and he made me an offer that I couldn't refuse. 
And now I drive this ugly thing :laugh: 
2012 CC R-Line.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I still miss my corrado picture from 1999 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Miss my 2006 trailblazer SS....i bought it bone stock and traded it in at 131k....had bolt ons and ran 1/4 in [email protected] mph R.I.P


----------



## srkerd (Dec 25, 2012)

I miss her 2007 S4... 70miles/day + 18mpg doesn't go well together. But it was so much fun...


----------



## Devilsy2k (May 6, 2013)

*Srt-4*

Had SRT-4 for 5 years, fast little car with couple of bolt-ons.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

My very last car was also a Dub - 2012 Touareg TDI Lux


----------



## njpeteo (Mar 31, 2001)

2011 Audi A5, I loved that car but the company bought me the CC so I sold the A5...


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

1994 Chevy Beretta 
2001 Honda Civic 
2007 Subrau Legacy 
2011 Nissan Rogue (now the wife's car) 
2013 VW CC


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

A few airmax1 in between but this 2 are the "best"..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

2009 Audi A4 - not the best pic


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Cobalt SS Turbocharged 342 WHP 415 WTQ. 



























My mod video

http://youtu.be/bIZ9m-S3GMY


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

*1.8T 04 jetta*


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

My one and only previous car was:

2005 Suzuki Forenza Wagon S, 5 speed (Black)

It was the first gen wagon brought into the US that still had the 3 part Daewoo era grille. They only made that front end for 6 months. I had a few people mistake it for a Volvo V40, but honestly not sure how lol. Couldn't beat it as a first car.


----------



## bstiffler582 (May 9, 2013)

Just traded in my '10 Evo X for the more sensible CC.










My two fine ladies-


















 it was tough but I had to do it. If it weren't for the warranty (that just ended), this car would've cost me my life savings. Amazing machine though, and I'll miss her.


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

'08 Audi S5, '09 BMW 335i sedan, '09 Chevy Tahoe LTZ, '12 Kia Optima SX, '12 Ford F150 CrewCab FX4 w/Appearance Pkg.


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

My *Static* MK4 jetta, still in the process in parting it out. I will have another one someday. My favorite car ever


3sdms/staticlow by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


all things static. by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


Throwback flow... my Mk4 by RichieMK4Rich, on Flickr


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Before my CC I had a 05 civic ex special edition, then a B6 passat, a mkiii golf, a mkii GTI 16v, 2 mkvi GTI's, a mkii westy, a mkii Jett's and a mkii GTI with a rallye golf g60 swap. I still own one of the mkvi's, the other one was totaled and I still own the mkii with the g60 swap.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*hmmmm*

before my 2013 in order
2003 VW passat
2001 VW passat
1994 VW Jetta
1993 Nissan Maxima
1993 tercel-
1990 VW GLI
1987 VW GLI
1984 Volvo GLE


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Audi S4 Cab (2004), 4.2L - 6MT, 20 x 8.5 / 20 x 10 Lexani LSS-5












TM


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Audi S4 Cab (2004), 4.2L - 6MT, 20 x 8.5 / 20 x 10 Lexani LSS-5
> 
> 
> One more:
> ...


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

*Oh Boy!*

1993 Lexus SC300

Oh how i miss this car, ahh!


----------



## dsbaker2 (Oct 4, 2012)

2012 Hyundai Elantra (totaled)
2008 Silverado
2005 Pontiac GTO
2004 Sierra VHO
1968 Charger RT (still in the family)

Will update with some pics later.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

My other car..1995 s14 with kouki front.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Still Drive, 1986 MR2, 99% stock:


MR2 on Hwy 2 by flipflop097, on Flickr

Before that, 1996 Miata, suspension, rollbar and sticky tires:



Way before that, 1983 GTI, gutted, cammed, neuspeed races and MK2 snowflakes:



The CC is my first "adult" car since my 99 Jetta 3 wolfsburg, but I hated that car.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Before my 2013 CC 4motion VR6 Exec, from newest to oldest...

2007 Passat 3.6L 4motion wagon:









2003 W8 wagon (4motion):









2000 Passat GLX V6:









1997 Pontiac Grand Prix GTX:









1994 Mitsubishi Montero SR (no pics...it died an early death in an accident)

1990 Mitsubishi Montero LS 4-door:









1987 Hyundai Excel GL 5-door hatch (college car - no pics)

1965 1/2 Ford Mustang Pony Edition (project car with a friend)

1980 Alfa Romeo GTV6 (project car with a friend)

1967 Ford Fairlane Ranchero, transplanted 351 Windsor small block (project car with a friend)

1983 Honda Prelude (no pics - first car, donated by my mother)

The three project cars were something a friend and I did in high school - his dad owned a hydraulic shop so we had access to everything we needed...we'd buy old junkers and try to hop them up a bit - usually transplanting larger engines, exhaust, shackles, holley carbs, custom rims...then resell them (usually for just about scratch) then buy something else to play with. The Alfa was something different - I just loved the way it looked and it was in an accident, so we decided to see if we could repair it cheap...we got it running but never great.

The Prelude died in an accident just before I went to college (t-boned in the driver's door by a red-light runner), which is how I ended up getting the Hyundai...the Prelude would have been my college car. The 2nd Montero I only had for about 1 1/2 years, and it was also wrecked extensively in a 5-car pileup (I was the third car involved) that wrapped me around a palm tree then rolled me over onto another car upside down. The Pontiac was paid for with the insurance money - I had been in SUVs and small compacts for a long time and felt like something fast and low would be a fun change. The first Passat is what put me onto VW, and German cars in general...haven't looked back since.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I firgit to mention my ad max car lookalike chevy lumina (died) and a few nissan sentras and one subaru with the thinnest ties known to man


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I forgot to mention my ad max car lookalike chevy lumina (died) and a few nissan sentras and one subaru with the thinnest ties known to man


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

2007 Suzuki GSXR 750


----------



## Vwsacha (May 14, 2013)

On my 18year i drived a volkswagen golf 3 cabriolet .






And now i'm 19 years old  
En drive this one 
Next month a kw variant 1 on my passat.
En i'm searching bentley wheels


----------

